# Current heaviest SSBBWs with their own paysites?



## Chuggernut (Oct 16, 2015)

I remember this question being asked on a thread years ago, thought I'd ask it again, as since then, many of the models had retired, some had unfortunately passed away, and many new ones have come up since. Who are the heaviest with their own paysites currently?


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 16, 2015)

Mzfluff renewed her site, with bdsm elements as she was 803lbs+ from the last documentary she did.


----------



## xpandimonium (Jan 2, 2016)

Check out big cutie echo! She has really grown and you can see the progression!


----------



## KimmyCrush (Jan 6, 2016)

I know there are 3 of us at www.bbwsurf.com that are over 500!


----------



## Ulysses (Mar 24, 2016)

xpandimonium said:


> Check out big cutie echo! She has really grown and you can see the progression!



Yeah, echo has really grown during the last year or two - I would think she's going to be 700 lbs very soon, if she isn't already.

Other than her and mzfluff, who are there? BC Ashley and Lailani have both gotten to 600s, and those with tendencies to optimism might say that Jae and BoBerry are going to cross over eventually. But other than them..who? At one point it seemed that 600 is going to be the new 500, but it seems that didn't happen.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 24, 2016)

Ulysses said:


> Yeah, echo has really grown during the last year or two - I would think she's going to be 700 lbs very soon, if she isn't already.
> 
> Other than her and mzfluff, who are there? BC Ashley and Lailani have both gotten to 600s, and those with tendencies to optimism might say that Jae and BoBerry are going to cross over eventually. But other than them..who? At one point it seemed that 600 is going to be the new 500, but it seems that didn't happen.



Are you sure that Lailani Has gotten up that high? She really doesn't look it.


----------



## Ulysses (Mar 25, 2016)

Jack Secret said:


> Are you sure that Lailani Has gotten up that high? She really doesn't look it.



Well, how can you ever be really sure about anything.. But in any case, she's released on her clips4sale weigh-in video where she gets over that mark. 

But yeah, you are right that she doesn't LOOK that big. I guess in her case one thing is that she's actually quite tall, and secondly, it seems the weight is quite evenly distributed, both of which can make her look less huge than she actually is.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Mar 29, 2016)

NO one has mentioned BigBootyBeauty (Jaye) who is 600 Lbs
Her Tumblr is awesome!!!    she is gaining to immobility and beyond! The real deal


----------



## Ulysses (Mar 29, 2016)

petersmyth79 said:


> NO one has mentioned BigBootyBeauty (Jaye) who is 600 Lbs
> Her Tumblr is awesome!!!    she is gaining to immobility and beyond! The real deal



I agree that BBB is totally awesome, but you are too hopeful about her weight, she is not 600, as far as I know, not even 500. Although she is gaining, so who knows what future will bring..?


----------



## kwijibo (Apr 1, 2016)

Ulysses said:


> I agree that BBB is totally awesome, but you are too hopeful about her weight, she is not 600, as far as I know, not even 500. Although she is gaining, so who knows what future will bring..?



In fact, she reached 500 nearly a year ago, currently aiming for 550, unless it's already done.


----------



## Ulysses (Apr 2, 2016)

kwijibo said:


> In fact, she reached 500 nearly a year ago, currently aiming for 550, unless it's already done.



Okay, my info was outdated, thank you for correcting me!


----------



## loveembig (Apr 6, 2016)

I believe Kellie Kay is in the high 500s if not very close to 600lbs


----------



## Ulysses (Apr 7, 2016)

loveembig said:


> I believe Kellie Kay is in the high 500s if not very close to 600lbs



That's my impression as well. Although, she has been close to 600 for a good while now and despite occasional misleading hints, she hasn't gotten there yet. 
Gaining weight at her size is not easy anymore, let's hope she makes it!


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Apr 8, 2016)

petersmyth79 said:


> NO one has mentioned BigBootyBeauty (Jaye) who is 600 Lbs
> Her Tumblr is awesome!!!    she is gaining to immobility and beyond! The real deal



lol


Ummm...are we talking self-reported numbers for fantasy's sake, or in real life?


----------



## CmdrRiker (Apr 9, 2016)

Adding to what has already been mentioned:

BigCutie Summer is over 600 lbs, if I remember correctly. Then there was Victoria on BBWRoyalty, but she doesn't seem to update anymore (I wonder what why she quit - she was really amazing). LunaLove has been gaining a *lot* in recent years. I haven't subscribed in a while, so I don't remember if she's over 500. But currently it seems she's not stopping and she may hit 600 eventually :smitten:

I'm quite pessimistic when it comes to stars like JuicyJackie or Boberry. While definitely belonging to my favourites (along with Luna), it's hard to see them ever getting over 500. Juicy had a moderate growth spurt recently, but I'm a bit doubtful as to whether she can even maintain the recent gains.


----------



## Ulysses (Apr 15, 2016)

CmdrRiker said:


> Adding to what has already been mentioned:
> 
> BigCutie Summer is over 600 lbs, if I remember correctly. Then there was Victoria on BBWRoyalty, but she doesn't seem to update anymore (I wonder what why she quit - she was really amazing). LunaLove has been gaining a *lot* in recent years. I haven't subscribed in a while, so I don't remember if she's over 500. But currently it seems she's not stopping and she may hit 600 eventually :smitten:
> 
> I'm quite pessimistic when it comes to stars like JuicyJackie or Boberry. While definitely belonging to my favourites (along with Luna), it's hard to see them ever getting over 500. Juicy had a moderate growth spurt recently, but I'm a bit doubtful as to whether she can even maintain the recent gains.



Hey, thanks for reminding us about Big Cutie Summer! I remember when she debuted, she had to be the biggest or at least among the top three heaviest models. I'm not sure, but I think she's somewhere around mid-600s, right? Not gaining, but not losing either. It was pretty shocking -in a good way- when Echo just ate her way past Summer. I do hope echo keeps gaining, while on the other hand I can't help realizing she's very close to actually becoming immobilized by her weight. I hope at least she's happy!

About Boberry, I'm happy to tell you your info is outdated; she is now well over 500, if I remember correctly, already past 550. I don't think 600 is at all unrealistic within couple of years time.


----------



## op user (Apr 15, 2016)

I would say mz* puzzz *is very large as well. *
*


----------



## roddles (Jun 9, 2016)

No one has mentioned bc Brianna who is apparently over 600 and not stopping.


----------



## Ulysses (Jun 11, 2016)

roddles said:


> No one has mentioned bc Brianna who is apparently over 600 and not stopping.



What does 'apparently' mean in this connection? Is it just a hopeful guess, or is there some data about her getting to 600s? To my eye she doesn't look like someone over 600, even though she has packed on weight quite nicely!


----------



## jafura (Jun 13, 2016)

MoBerry too


----------



## kwijibo (Jun 13, 2016)

jafura said:


> MoBerry too



You probably mean BoBerry? According to a before & after picture that I recently download, she's currently sitting at 560 pounds.


----------

